# Eldar/DeathWorld Forest Terrain



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like we're finally getting more xenos themed terrain. Lifted from Atia's blog:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's some better pictures of the terrain as well as their rules, jacked from dakka:


----------

